# Took delivery of this today



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Took delivery of the mrs new car today.

Focus ST3 with advanced bluethooth, DEACT (Dual climate control) and park assist.





Sorry i havent got any better shots will take a few better ones later. 

Initial first thoughts are very good, the recaros are really comfortable and the engine is an absolute peach. We havent really given it a good run out yet, we are going to take it easy for the first 1000 miles.

The only downside is some of the trim is a bit 'flimsy' (rear bumper) but we can live with that. The car is just fantastic value for the money we paid.

Really pleased with the car, and will report back with a more detailed report when there are a few more miles on the clock. 

Hope you like!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks awesome Chris white is so 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Whatever you do do not click this link and definately do not click this one

Funny when i read your post i thought you'd had it Decated (DEACT :lol already

Bring it on Sunday.... bags first ride


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

renton72 said:


> We havent really given it a good run out yet, we are going to take it easy for the first 1000 miles


You're supposed to do that anyway :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had a drive in as ST3 a few months ago great car but let bown a bit by the trim I think my problem could be the her in doors has a Diesal sport Focus and it was a bit to much like sitting in that I could hear hes in my head saying slow down all the time :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > We havent really given it a good run out yet, we *have got* to to take it easy for the first 1000 miles
> ...


Sorry for a couple of missplaced words :?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Looks good.


Cheers Tosh



BAMTT said:


> Looks awesome Chris white is so 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Whatever you do do not click this link and definately do not click this one
> 
> ...


Cheers Tony,

The sound of the Milltek is lovely, saying that the standard exhaust doesnâ€™t sound too bad.

Decated! :lol: Maybe then it will sound something like your car. :lol:

Remember if I bring it Sunday its still in the running in period so no full right foot action! :lol:



YELLOW_TT said:


> I had a drive in as ST3 a few months ago great car but let bown a bit by the trim I think my problem could be the her in doors has a Diesal sport Focus and it was a bit to much like sitting in that I could hear hes in my head saying slow down all the time :lol:


The trim around the bumper area just feels a little flimsey and could have a little more support..

I havenâ€™t been out in the car on my own yet. My missus, like yours, is always on about sticking to the speed limit! :lol:

Not to self : must get out on my own!!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks great in white - good choice!!

Enjoy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Be interested to hear how it compares to the TT performance wise.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd reckon very little in it with the obvious 4wd advantages and disadvantages coming into play, I've had a play with a few in the Scooby and they do go well


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Take delivery of our red one in 2 months


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Be interested to hear how it compares to the TT performance wise.


Based on my limited mileage to date my intial thoughts are these:

(remeber this is a comparison of a standard focus ST agains a modded TT.)

The focus has alot smoother and a more linear power delivery, with the TT being remapped this is understandable. You know when the turbo kicks in in the TT as you can hear and feel it, but with the focus its difficult to tell apart from the turbo guage bouncing about! 

The focus is alot more 'tourquey' low down the rev range which makes town driving very easy, although i dont think it quicker from 70-100 area. 0-60 is a difficult one without timing runs. Overall i think the TT is quicker, but it should be with the TT having a 45 bhp advantage.

The focus sounds better, even though my TT has an aftermarket exhaust.

Handling wise the TT is better but with the FSD's, eibach springs, R32 ARB's and quattro this again is understandable.

You can get a bluefin or dreanscience remap for around Â£500 which will take the power to around 265bhp which would be a more interesting comparison.

Once the engine has 'loosened' up a bit more a little more power will be unleashed :wink:

The focus is ALOT bigger than the TT as it only just fits in my garage and the TT fits with loads of space. :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I'd reckon very little in it with the obvious 4wd advantages and disadvantages coming into play, I've had a play with a few in the Scooby and they do go well


not as well as your scooby. You should see a standard one off with relative ease, although there are some modded ones about, and with the wolf conversion they can be pushing 300 bhp plus.

The 330 bhp wolf conversion would be very interesting :twisted:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Take delivery of our red one in 2 months


Is it replacing the TT Abi?

You will be more than happy with it. Are you getting an ST2 or ST3?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

renton72 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Take delivery of our red one in 2 months
> ...


Nope. Hisnibs company car replacement  ST3 hisnibs toy whilst the inlaws have a nice brand new Jaguar as their toy courtesy of Uncle Henry too. I am keeping my TT :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

p.s very much looking forward also to having a little go in hisnibs ST3 also [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Heres a couple of better pics:





Click for larger version


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks stunning and spoty. I'm not really a white car person but i do like that. Wheels look good too. Much better than a golf.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Did the salesman mention fuel economy Chris  :lol: they are scooby rivalling from what i hear


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Did the salesman mention fuel economy Chris  :lol: they are *scooby rivalling* from what i hear


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Heres a couple of better pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely backside Chris if you don't mind me saying :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

renton72 said:


> Heres a couple of better pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these cars. I love the colours Ford have chosen for them also . Very very few white ones round here. Nice choice Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a couple of better pics:
> ...


Ive always thought that :-* :wink:


----------

